# TPI doing well



## FlyKaesan (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for getting me a week that I needed.  Happy happy joy joy.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey Marci...thanks for finding me something suitable with my bonus week. Hope I was of some assistance to you with TUG bbs navigation and magic powers.


----------

